# So I have this old benchmade knife....



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I just ordered a new knife sharper with an angle guide, and I was looking for a knife to practice with, since I've always sucked with knife sharpening. Kind of Ironic, since I own quite a few knives.


So I was looking through my old stuff, and found this benchmade in an old "A bag" that I never signed for.  On a lark i decided to look it up on the internet, and it looks like I may have collectors item here. I honestly forgot I had this knife. I'm guessing I acquired it in 94 or 96.


As near as I can figure out, it's a benchmade 970 or 975? Only without serrations. Any knife experts on the forum that can shed some more light on this blade?


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd send in to Benchmade to get sharpened and serviced for free. They have great CS maybe a phone call will yield some info on that knife

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

